# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Καινούργιο καναρίνι.

## maik78

IMG_0593.jpg

Καλησπερα.Μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι ρατσα ειναι το καναρινι;Απο εκει που το αγορασα μου ειπε φαιο.Εγω απο τα λιγα πο γνωριζω για τα χρωματος νομιζω οτι ειναι αχατης μωσαικου φαιο (αν το λεω και σωστα).Οποιος γνωριζει ας μου απαντησει.

----------


## douke-soula

μαλλον πρεπει να ξαναβαλεις την φωτογραφια γραφει page not found

----------


## jk21

οκ now!

----------


## xXx

εγώ το βλέπω για αχάτη κίτρινο μωσαϊκού μπορεί και κόκκινο μωσαϊκού που δεν πήρε καθόλου χρωστική

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι ειδικος αλλα το χρωμα στο προσωπο με παραπεμπει σε καρδερινοκαναρο

----------


## maik78

Απο εκει που το πηρα μου ειπε οτι ειναι κανονικο φαιο οχι βαμμενο.Υπαρχει καποια φωτογραφια με χρωματισμο φαιο για να καταλαβω και εγω ποιο ειναι ακριβως το χρωμα;

----------


## maik78

Να βαλω μερικες ακομα φωτογραφιες που τραβηξα πριν απο λιγο.Να δουμε θα τα καταφερω;

----------


## xXx

αν το πουλί ήτανε φαιό θα είχε κόκκινα μάτια και όχι μαύρα

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%BA%CF%8C

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%BA%CF%8C

----------


## mgerom

Δεν έχει ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση με φαιό.
Το πουλάκι είναι ΑΧΑΤΗΣ  Κιτρ.Μ  δεν χωρά αμφιβολία.Φαίνεται μάλιστα(απ' όσο μπορώ διακρίνω στην φωτό) σαν ένα ωραίο δείγμα, αυτής της κατηγορίας
(Εχει και τα...δάκρυα του αχάτη) 
Αν φέρει κάποια μετάλλαξη όπως, ΠΑΣΤΕΛ ή ΤΟΠΑΖΙΟ είναι δύσκολο να πεί κανείς, αν δεν το έχει κοντά του.Χρειάζεσαι επειγόντος ένα ίδιο θηλυκό. 
Αξίζει τον κόπο να το ψάξεις. Αν το βρείς απο το ίδιο πετ-σοπ, πάρτο ακόμα και αν σου πεί οτι είναι...κουκουβάγια.

----------


## maik78

Μερικες ακομα φωτογραφιες.Που θα παει θα τα καταφερω,αρκει να επιδιξετε την αναλογη υπομονη.

----------


## maik78

> Δεν έχει ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση με φαιό.
> Το πουλάκι είναι ΑΧΑΤΗΣ  Κιτρ.Μ  δεν χωρά αμφιβολία.Φαίνεται μάλιστα(απ' όσο μπορώ διακρίνω στην φωτό) σαν ένα ωραίο δείγμα, αυτής της κατηγορίας
> (Εχει και τα...δάκρυα του αχάτη) 
> Αν φέρει κάποια μετάλλαξη όπως, ΠΑΣΤΕΛ ή ΤΟΠΑΖΙΟ είναι δύσκολο να πεί κανείς, αν δεν το έχει κοντά του.Χρειάζεσαι επειγόντος ένα ίδιο θηλυκό. 
> Αξίζει τον κόπο να το ψάξεις. Αν το βρείς απο το ίδιο πετ-σοπ, πάρτο ακόμα και αν σου πεί οτι είναι...κουκουβάγια.


Κυριε Μακη οταν λετε δακρυα του αχατη εννοειται την μαυρη γραμμουλα κατω απο τα ματια;

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

καλημέρα Μάκη ! σου είναι εύκολες μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες να παρουσιάσεις ? επίσης τα πόδια του είναι ανοιχτόχρωμα σωστά? Θα διευκόλυναν μερικές πιο καθαρές φωτογραφίες !

----------


## mgerom

> Κυριε Μακη οταν λετε δακρυα του αχατη εννοειται την μαυρη γραμμουλα κατω απο τα ματια;


Aκριβώς.!

----------


## maik78

http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc454/maik78/

----------


## maik78

> http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc454/maik78/


Ελπιζω να βοηθουν οι φωτογραφιες.Ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαφερον.

----------


## xXx

δεν χρειάζεται να απαντάς με παράθεση...επέλεξε απλά το πλήκτρο που λέει ''Απάντηση''

----------


## vagelis76

Με την άδειά σου Μάκη για να δούμε το πουλάκι...

----------


## maik78

Kαλα εκανες και πηρες την πρωτοβουλια.Και μια για να δειτε οτι τα καταφερα και εμαθα πως ανεβαζουμε τις φωτογραφιες. :Happy0064:

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

http://mgerom.files.wordpress.com/20...ow-mosaic1.jpg
Κοίτα πόσο χρήσιμο site είναι αυτό  :Happy:  Αχάτης κίτρινος μωσαικός ,αρσενικός , έτος γέννησης εάν δεν κάνω λάθος 2010 . 
Χρόνια πολλά και καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους !

----------


## maria-karolina

Μοιάζει με το δικό μου στα χρώματα που είναι gloster consort!

----------


## panos70

χωρις να θελω να διαφονησω με τους δασκαλους παραπανω,ειχα περυσι κι εγω ενα τετοιο πουλι φυσικα για να βγαλουμε σαφη συμπερασματα πρεπει να το δουμε απο κοντα κι οχι σε φωτο,εμενα μου φαινεται κόκκινο μωσαϊκού που δεν πήρε καθόλου χρωστική λογο της πορτοκαλης μασκας που εχει,κι εγω ετσι το πηρα και το κοκκινησα

----------


## maik78

Kαλημερα.Για να μην ανοιγω καινουργιο θεμα θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τι ρατσα ειναι το καινουργιο μου καναρινακι που μου εδωσε χτες ενας φιλος.Επισυναπτω 2 φωτογραφιες και περιμενω με αγωνια τις απαντησεις σας.Ακομα θα ηθελα να μου πειτε και με τι ρατσες μπορω να το ζευγαρωσω,φυσικα απο του χρονου γιατι φετος δεν προλαβαινουμε.

----------


## mgerom

Μα αφού αυτός που σου το έδωσε είναι φίλος, γιατί δεν τον ρωτάς ;
Αν είναι εκτροφέας, θα ξέρει, και θα μπορεί να σου δώσει ακριβείς απαντήσεις για την ποικιλία του.Αυτό που θα σου πώ εγώ απο μακρυά και με δυό φωτογραφίες που δεν μπορεί να βγεί ακριβές συμπέρασμα είναι οτι πρόκειται για ένα Καναρίνι της κατηγορίας χρώματος που μοιάζει με Αχάτη Παστέλ λευκό,ή έστω με κάποιο Παστέλ γκριζόπτερο. Αν μπορείς να το επιβεβαιώσης έχει καλώς.
Θα μπορούμε μετά να πούμε και δυό πράγματα για το ποιά ζευγαρώματα είναι μέσα στα ηθικώς επιτρεπτά όρια, έτσι ώστε να μην χαλάμε τις καθαρές ποικιλίες.

----------


## mgerom

> χωρις να θελω να διαφονησω με τους δασκαλους παραπανω,ειχα περυσι κι εγω ενα τετοιο πουλι φυσικα για να βγαλουμε σαφη συμπερασματα πρεπει να το δουμε απο κοντα κι οχι σε φωτο,εμενα μου φαινεται κόκκινο μωσαϊκού που δεν πήρε καθόλου χρωστική λογο της πορτοκαλης μασκας που εχει,κι εγω ετσι το πηρα και το κοκκινησα


Αυτό μπορείς να το ισχυρίζεσαι Πάνο διότι δεν υπάρχει κανείς να μπορεί να σου πεί κατηγορηματικά οτι δεν είναι έτσι.Οπως μπορώ κι¨εγώ να ισχυρίζομαι οτι πρόκειται για κίτρινο που δεν προσέχθηκε στην διατροφή του, και άρχισε να πορτοκαλίζει η μάσκα του.Για να ξέρει κανείς αν φέρει τον κόκκινο παράγοντα ένα πουλί πρέπει να γνωρίζει την καταγωγή του, γενετικά.Ο,τι και να λέμε εμείς παραμένει στον χώρο των πιθανοτήτων.Βέβαια η απάντηση δόθηκε διότι το αρχικό πόστ κάπου μιλούσε για ΦΑΙΌ.Δηλαδή πήγαμε να μπερδέψουμε τα ραπανάκια με τα γαρύφαλλα.

----------


## maik78

Λοιπον κ Μακη.Ειμαστε και συνονοματοι.Το πουλακι οντως μου το εδωσε φιλος αλλα δεν ειναι εκτροφεας,απλα του αρεσε σαν χρωμα και το αγορασε απο καποιο pet shop.To παιδι δεν θελει να ασχοληθει αλλο με τα καναρινια και τα πηρα εγω(3 καναρινια στο συνολο),θα ασχοληθει με αγριοπουλια.Για το αλλο πουλακι (μπορει να εχω και λαθος),εγω που το βλεπω απο κοντα μου κανει πιο πολυ για ανοικτο καφε παρα για κιτρινο και για κοκκινο.(Λεω αυτο που βλεπω απο κοντα χωρις να θελω να αναιρεσω τα λεγομενα σας.)

----------


## mgerom

> Λοιπον κ Μακη.Ειμαστε και συνονοματοι.Το πουλακι οντως μου το εδωσε φιλος αλλα δεν ειναι εκτροφεας,απλα του αρεσε σαν χρωμα και το αγορασε απο καποιο pet shop.To παιδι δεν θελει να ασχοληθει αλλο με τα καναρινια και τα πηρα εγω(3 καναρινια στο συνολο),θα ασχοληθει με αγριοπουλια.Για το αλλο πουλακι (μπορει να εχω και λαθος),εγω που το βλεπω απο κοντα μου κανει πιο πολυ για ανοικτο καφε παρα για κιτρινο και για κοκκινο.(Λεω αυτο που βλεπω απο κοντα χωρις να θελω να αναιρεσω τα λεγομενα σας.)


 Αν υπάρχει δακτυλίδι ίσως βρεθεί η άκρη, αν όχι ..........

 Το άλλο πουλάκι,όπως το λές, είναι ΑΧΑΤΗΣ. Το ΦΑΙΟ είναι μια τελείως αντίθετη μετάλλαξη απο τον αχάτη. Για την πληροφόρηση απλά και μόνο σου λέω, οτι ο ΑΧΑΤΗΣ έχει αραιωμένες ευμελανίνες και καθόλου φαιομελανίνη.Το ΦΑΙΟ έχει μόνον φαιομελανίνη και καθόλου ευμελανίνες.Αν είχαμε να κάνουμε με φωτογραφικό φίλμ θα λέγαμε οτι το ένα είναι το αρνητικό του άλλου κατα κάποιον τρόπο.Τα κόκκινα και κίτρινα χρώματα αναφέρθηκαν μόνον για τον προσδιορισμό του λιποχρώματος. Αν πρόκειται δηλαδή για ΑΧΑΤΗ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΥ ή για ΑΧΑΤΗ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΥ.
Το ξέρω οτι δεν είναι εύκολα κατανοητή η ιστορία γύρο απο τα χρώματα,αλλά δεν είναι και δυνατή η πλήρης εξήγηση ορισμένων πραγμάτων, στις γραμμές ενός πόστ.

----------


## maik78

Δακτυλιδι υπηρχε οταν το αγορασε αλλα δημιουργηθηκε προβλημα στο ποδι του (τραυματισμος) που ειχε σαν συνεπεια να χασει το ποδι του.Τωρα ειναι χωρις δακτυλα στο δεξι ποδι,αλλα ο γιατρος που το ειδε τοτε του εδωσε την καταλληλη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και δεν εχει προβλημα.Τρωει κανονικα και κελαιδαει.Σχετικα με τον ΑΧΑΤΗ εχω μπερδευτει με τους χρωματισμους,διαβαζω ομως και μαθαινω.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ κ Μακη για τις γνωσεις που μοιραζεστε μαζι μας.

----------


## panos70

*(mgerom )       Οταν μιλουν οι αρχηγοι οι αλλοι κανουν τουμπεκι*

----------


## panos70

Κ.Μακη οι αρχηγοι για σενα το λεω και το τουμπεκι για εμας.........

----------


## mgerom

Πάνο,πρόκειται απλά για το χόμπυ μας.Μη...τρελαίνεσαι. Γι' αυτό δηλαδή που μας χαλαρώνει και μας κάνει να ξεχνιόμαστε απο τα καθημερινά.
Είναι ωραίο να μιλάμε γι' αυτό.Απο την πιο ασήμαντη λεπτομέρεια και την πιο χιλιοειπωμένη απάντηση, μέχρι την πιο εξειδικευμένη γνώση. 
Ολα είναι μέσα στο ίδιο κύκλο που περικλείει την αγάπη μας για την ...τρέλλα μας , αυτή.Ολα χρειάζονται και όλα κρατούν αναμμένη αυτή την φλόγα.
Αρχηγιλίκια δεν χοράνε εδώ, γιατί αν καβαλήσει κανείς το καλάμι και πάρει δρόμο χωρίς να κοιτά πίσω του, γρήγορα θα μείνει ΜΟΝΟΣ.
Νομίζω λοιπόν οτι η εκτίμηση και δυό καλά λόγια, είναι η καλύτερη ανταμοιβή. Νά'σαι καλά.

----------


## panos70

Υποκλινομαι,στον Κ.ΜΑΚΗ

----------

